# What vegetables can be frozen well to feed to my redfoot?



## byviolet (Aug 14, 2014)

I want to buy a large bunch of veggies and freeze them for my tortoise and thaw as needed. Which veggies are good for this?


----------



## Irwin4530 (Aug 14, 2014)

Not sure about this but I buy frozen beans, peas and carrots in the winter. Also strawberries and blue berries. I would imagine all the good leafy greens don't freeze well.... But I'm very interested to see what others think


----------



## byviolet (Aug 14, 2014)

so is it ok to feed beans peas and carrots?


----------



## Irwin4530 (Aug 14, 2014)

I mix with mazuri and store greens in winter......among MANY other things ...."mix and vary"


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 14, 2014)

no peas


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 14, 2014)

HI ya Maggie .... heck I miss ya ! ....


----------



## Blakem (Aug 14, 2014)

I've frozen cactus, but it eventually gets gooey. 


———-------------------------
(This is my signature)
Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## christinaland128 (Aug 14, 2014)

I buy butternut squash and cut it in cubes and blanche it. (You only boil for 1 min.) then run it under cold water and portion in bite size baggies. My Reds love squash. 

I do the same with kale. To thaw, i put it in room temp water and then drain water. I mix the frozen kale in with mazuri.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 15, 2014)

Irwin4530 said:


> Not sure about this but I buy frozen beans, peas and carrots in the winter. Also strawberries and blue berries. I would imagine all the good leafy greens don't freeze well.... But I'm very interested to see what others think


I've tried fessing greens like dandelions for the off season and they don't do well AT ALL. get all soggy and gross


----------



## Irwin4530 (Aug 15, 2014)

No
Peas?
Really??


----------



## byviolet (Aug 15, 2014)

unfortunately I can't get mazuri... i live in canada and i'll be paying around $70 for a 25 lb bag. At that price I might as well just buy veggies


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 15, 2014)

Last year I froze the stems of colocasia cut to fit in the small freezer bags for some of my tortoises, a lone male redfoot tortoise that would eat the whole plant right down to the ground, being one of them. They froze and thawed fine, to be eaten later after everything had died back for winter. I remember when Mazuri was $16 for a 25 lb bag. Now I pay $30 for the old and $40 for the new. Pound for pound I pay more for mushrooms than you would pay for the Mazuri.


----------



## CharlieM (Mar 4, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> no peas


Why no peas?


----------



## weldorNate (Mar 4, 2015)

I just buy store bought vegetables like corn green beans and peas which I feed to my Russians as a treat every once and a while. they love them.


----------

